# motorized bicycles



## threadfather (Nov 7, 2008)

Can someone tell me if I have to get a license to get a motor on my bike also how much are they?  Has anyone ever built an electric one or took the guts out of a cheap scooter and added to your bike?


----------



## Bushytails (Nov 8, 2008)

You will need to contact your local department of motor vehicles, highway patrol, department of transportation, ministry of transport, or whomever handles vehicle regulations in your area.  They might even have a web page with a copy of the vehicle code on it.  Typically, electric is ok, as are very small gas engines - but you don't even tell us where you are so we can make guesses.  In areas where adding an engine is technically unacceptable, it's still virtually never enforced unless you're driving like a dick.

--Bushytails


----------



## racsan (May 3, 2009)

ive seen a couple of electric-motor bikes at wal-mart. dont know many details about them, probly doesnt require anything more than a normal bicycle.


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Sep 4, 2009)

threadfather said:


> Can someone tell me if I have to get a license to get a motor on my bike also how much are they?  Has anyone ever built an electric one or took the guts out of a cheap scooter and added to your bike?



As long as you use your bike on public roads of course you will need license since many vehicle owners are hard headed being caught by police with expired license or no license at all.


----------

